# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الجزائر >  واجبات ضابط الشرطة القضائية في حالة التلبس (القانون الجزائري)

## هيثم الفقى

واجبات ضابط الشرطة القضائية في حالة التلبس (القانون الجزائري) 
________________________________________
واجبات ضابط الشرطة القضائية في حالة التلبس 

يقع على عاتق ضابط الشرطة القضائية في حالات التلبس مجموعة من الواجبات ،و هي ذات طبيعة استدلالية و تتمثل هذه الواجبات في الأتي :
1 - يجب إخطار وكيل الجمهورية حالا و الانتقال دون تمهل إلى مكان الجريمة و الوقوف بنفسه على التلبس بالجريمة المادة 42 ف 1 ق إ ج .
2- على ضباط الشرطة القضائية فور وصولهم إلى مكان الجريمة القيام بالتحريات اللازمة و المحافظة على آثار الجريمة ،و أن يقوم بضبط كل ما من شأنه الكشف عن الحقيقة المادة 42 ف 2 ق إ ج .
3- يستمع ضابط الشرطة القضائية لأقوال الحاضرين و لكل من يفيد التحقيق و لا يتم تحليفهم اليمين أو إجبارهم على الكلام .
4- على ضابط الشرطة القضائية ضبط كل ما من شأنه كشف الحقيقة من أشياء أو أدوات و يعرضها على المشتبه فيه المادة 42 ف 4،3 ق إ ج .
5- إذا إقتضى الأمر إجراء معاينات في مكان إرتكاب الجريمة ،يمكن للضابط الإستعانة بأشخاص مؤهلين الملزمين بأداء اليمين المادة 49 ق إ ج 
الإجراءات المخولة لضباط الشرطة القضائية في حالة التلبس
يقرر قانون الإجراءات الجزائية مجموعة من الإجراءات يباشرها ضابط ش ق في حالة التلبس فبعض منها سوى إجراءات استدلالية تدخل في العمل العادي لجهاز الضبطية القضائية كإستيقاف المشتبه فيه و ضبطه و اقتياده إلى أقرب مركز للشرطة ،أو الدرك ،و الأمر بعدم مبارحة مكان الجريمة لتحقيق الهوية .
و إجراءات أخرى استثنائية لما لها من خطورة على الحقوق و الحريات ،كالتوقيف للنظر ،القبض،التفتيش –هي في الأصل من اختصاص قاضي التحقيق ،وكذلك مراقبة المراسلات و تسجيل المكالمات و التسرب.
1- الإستيقاف بغرض تحقيق الهوية :
الاستيقاف إجراء بولسي الهدف منه التأكد من هوية المستوقف ،ونقصد به إيقاف الشخص في الطريق العام لتوجيه الأسئلة إليه عن إسمه ،عنوانه،وجهته ،و الشرط هو أن يضع شخص نفسه موضع الشبهة .و قانون الإجراءات لم ينظم الاستيقاف و بالاعتماد على المادة 50 ق الجمارك ،كما يستخلص من نص المادتين50/2 ،61إج .
الاستيقاف يقوم به رجل السلطة العامة فمن باب أولى يقوم به ضباط الشرطة القضائية و أعوانهم .و نشير أن الاستيقاف لا يخول اقتياد المستوقف إلى مركز الشرطة أو الدرك إلا إذا عجز عن إثبات هويته أو امتنع .
2-ضبط المشتبه فيه و اقتياده إلى أقرب مركز : 
إجراء قد يقوم به عامة الناس أو رجل السلطة العامة ،و يشترط فيه:
-أن يكون المشتبه فيه المراد ضبطه و اقتياده مساهما في جناية أو جنحة متلبس بها وفقا للمواد 41،55إ ج،و 5،27 ق ع ،و أن لا ينصرف الضبط أو الاقتياد لغيره من الأشخاص . 
- الضبط و الاقتياد لا يخول القائم به تفتيش الشخص المقتاد تفتيش قانوني و لكن لا يمنع التفتيش الوقائي .
- تقديم الفاعل الذي ضبط لأقرب مركز للشرطة أو الدرك الوطني .
و يختلف ضبط المشتبه فيه عن الاستيقاف بغرض تحقيق الهوية الذي يكفي فيه أن يضع الشخص الموقوف نفسه موضع الشبهة و لا يشترط أن تقع جريمة متلبس بها ،عكس الضبط و الاقتياد الذي يكون بشأن شخص متلبس بالجريمة .هذا و يجوز لضابط ش ق في إطار سلطة الاستيقاف أن يقتادوا المشتبه فيه الذي يمتنع عن تقديم هويته أو يعجز عن ذلك .


3- الأمر بعدم المبارحة أو عدم المغادرة :المادة 50/1 إج 
عدم المبارحة أمر يوجهه ضابط ش ق المتواجد في مكان ارتكاب الجريمة للمعاينة لشخص أو لعدة أشخاص يتواجدون بمكان الجريمة و الهدف من ذلك إتمام مهمته في مكان الجريمة بتحقيق الوقائع ،و هو بذلك صورة من الاستيقاف لأنه يستهدف تحقيق الهوية ،لكنه يختلف عنه أن الأمر بعدم المبارحة لا يصدر إلا من ضباط ش ق فقط .و يشترط في هذا الإجراء ما يلي:
=توفر حالة التلبس المنصوص عليها في المادتين :41،55 إج .
=يوجه الأمر للأشخاص المتواجدين بمكان الجريمة 61إ ج .
=الغرض من هذا الإجراء هو التعرف على هوية الشخص ،أ,و التحقيق من شخصيته ،أو السماح لضابط ش ق سماع أقوال من يكون قد حضر الجريمة ،و جمع المعلومات بشأن الجريمة المتلبس بها . 
= أن لا يستعمل ضباط ش ق لإجبار المتواجدين بمكان الجريمة بعدم مغادرة مكان الجريمة ،غير أنه في حالة عدم الامتثال لأمر الضابط يقوم هذا الأخير بتحرير محضر بالمخالفة المرتكبة و تقديمه للسلطة المختصة لتوقيع الجزاء 50/3 إج.
منقول

----------

